# Growth of AKFF



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all, this forum has grown quickly and as Scott posted it is a popular site to visit. I won't quote numbers of hits and members and topics but I have to say I find it a site that is always interesting and informative. As some members have said in other posts the forum appears to be getting weighed down by changes for changes sake and losing the idea of the forum in the original place.... a place for people to discuss and gain information about kayak fishing. Some changes are being implemented and some members feel we have lost the plot and these changes could be argued that they are overwhelming the forum. One example is the fishing comp and hall of fame, If we did not have a comp and the hall of fame was the open to the bigggest fish of each species then would we still post our catches and trip reports and if for example you caught a 50 cm tailor it would be entered in the hall of fame same as some one like billybob who catches a spanish mackeral around the 20kg mark and that is entered in the hall of fame and anyone who visits will be then able to see what size and species can be landed in a kayak.
Has AKFF grown too quick? or have we lost the idea of what the forum is about? ....... mateship...information.....and fun.

This is not an attack on the admin or moderators but my observation and if the moderators feel I have crossed the line they have my permission to delete this post and I will be suitably chastised


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

If I may be allowed to throw my newbie perspective on this?

I find this forum a breath of fresh air compared to most I have been part of, as a newbie who has asked a lot of questions and made a couple of mistakes, I find that everyone has been very helpful and considerate. There is a definite feel of mateship on these boards with a lot of fun thrown in.

As for the fishing comp/HOF debate, as a new member this doesn't really worry me at present. For me I get a real kick out of seeing the various fish that have been caught from a Yak, no matter how big or small, reading the stories about the trips and seeing the effort going into planning a trip (like the Sydney FAD trip).

The help you guys give to people who ask for it is amazing, look at Ian's post "Am I Dreaming?", the help and info I have recieved in the way of replies to post and PM's in my search for my Yak has been great.

_Has AKFF grown too quick?_

AKFF is obviously getting a lot of traffic these days and has over 430 members, but growth is a good thing, as is change, how we adjust to or accept change can what causes problems.

_or have we lost the idea of what the forum is about? ....... mateship...information.....and fun. _

Hell no, look at my answer above, this forum is still about mateship, information and fun, I can certainly feel that in your posts. There are just more people who can now share in it.

but that's just the opinion of this newbie


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Personally, I do think the site is getting weighed down. I liked the simply nature of the forum, if I caught a fish, I'd post it in the trip reports. I see no need for a competition or a hall of fame or most of the other new topics that have been created.
Kayak fishing is the ultimate in simple fishing (says he who has a fish finder and GPS on his kayak) and I think the forum DID reflect this well. Now, it's just all too much IMHO.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I also dont see the need for the 'fishing comp/hall of fame' forums. Like Gavin, I think the 'catch of the day/ trip reports' forums are sufficient for members to post details of their yakfishing trips.

However, I really like the idea of the 'fishing comp'. I would prefer to nominate certain dates throughout the year( approx. 4), so that the members can look forward to organising group or individual trips around these dates and compare/vote on the catches that are submitted. I realise some people may not be able to fish those given dates for whatever reasons at the time, but if the dates are lodged it is up to the individual if he/she wants to participate, to organise themselves around them. This is my opinion and only a suggestion.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

HiRAEdd said:


> I liked the simply nature of the forum, if I caught a fish, I'd post it in the trip reports.


Gavin

I too prefer the simple style of forum, and will follow the style as the quote above.

However for those that like the comp, and/or Hall of Fame, I don't really think it interferes with the simplistic approach for those of us that pursue that path.

As long as its friendly, and there is the exchange of info as in the past; and despite any debates on proposals, there seems to be no animosity in the varying views expressed, and that is, and will continue to be, the strength of AKFF


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I forgot to mention, I dont think having these forums affects the simplistic nature of our site. Hopefully we continue run as we are without the need for too much over-governing.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

As a total newcomer I did find some of the groups slightly confusing for instance when does a beginner move into the other groups to ask questions? and why have a specific Which Kayak for me group surely most people asking that question will be beginners? Why not just a Questions forum?
This is the most welcoming site frequented by the most helpful group of people and all I can say is keep up the good work, whatever you are doing is working.

Ian


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

G'day Ian , i guess it's better to have the yaks in a part of the site different to beginers cos even though you are a beginner, you know there will only be "which type of kayak" stuff there , instead of having to troll through all the other stuff to find out something about a certain kayak.

Beginners is a bit of a funny term , lets say you had a yak that for some reason was doing something a bit strange, like taking in water. You tried all sorts of stuff to work it out but cos you havent been on one for long you post there , perhaps someone has had the same fault and fixed it. Thats what that one is about more than anythin

I gues you cease to become a beginner after you have begun, but when do you actually begin :roll:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

On second thoughts , maybe you cease being a beginner when the tag over the avatar says


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I think you cease to be a beginner, when you are "Quoted" and at least two other forum members take the pizza outer yer. 
I think this means that Russ and my good self, ceased to be beginners about post 2. 
Not withstanding this dumb theory of mine, I reserve the right to do and say idiotic things, but no harm intended.
Seriously though, I think beginners questions, do have a part to play. If there is a question about which the asker, really has no idea as to the answer, he or she seeks, then, thats the way to go. I think most of us who have already made a decision, but really just want general opinion, or a better idea, we tend to float it in the "Main" area, or "tackle talk".
I must say, when I read of people who tie proper fishing knots, I feel like a beginner. My 4 turn half granny snoodled hitch numnum knot, is a dead set putter off for bream,  

:lol: Cheers all, and I have knot knot been fishing for weeks now, Im going mad

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Nuttin wrong with the numnum knot. Just the numnum that knots it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Billybob said:


> Nuttin wrong with the numnum knot. Just the numnum that knots it.


Andybear

Only one post and "you've had more pizza taken out of you" :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys are being really really serious. :shock:

You want to know how I know you are being serious?

Because you are knot joking! 8)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

troppo said:


> You guys are being really really serious. :shock:
> 
> You want to know how I know you are being serious?
> 
> Because you are knot joking! 8)


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Everyone being serious?

I'm a frayed knot!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Crikey Kevin, knot another joke! 8)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

occy said:


> I am having considerable difficulty untying the double knot


So... Occy, how long's it been since you took your shoes off? :shock:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys crack me up.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQbOG9oAADzfgAASUOXISgggkIo/7/6gMAEmUCBAJkam1GT1DJkM0mmhjRo0AyZDRiNNA0wGmhE0yEwJimmQA9CEAruckacI1UYY76pWst+WftppeGzU8LPBdYM7QQFQbGNO6uViipU5FjER0la21rydklV+S4Nmc6ow0EM8BdAxAlaHijgUfhPYoHj/Si/XouxVflXGkMfzz0RxMMe4qEGSDEFFqUHl9US42Kb1XLsrW8MN7ZfbTup4nylKOTzfbKJgQjADMPo4gBG1M/1akkMpXM0LmDBRE6TvRjld31tMQSUlo0h6QglgsVlQwIZdsgnbnnpn4N0wqret4WrJMBBi533yGIqUKKp1aww1Mc7TIxhhXA1wcPfzsm6zMpKGetAxETOsRZHJIwk7UB8iUK3RjtZpTN7R/i7kinChIA2cN7Q=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

If you are reading this thread and you haven't laughed, chuckled or even smiled by this point, then you are in serious need of help - serious need. 

Though what would I know. I am knot a psychologist.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> I bought myself half a dozen clip on ties, and a couple of pairs of slip on shoes. Problem solved all round I reckon. :twisted:
> 
> Now, all I have to do is figure out how to get back out onto my yak during the week on the some one elses time.


Occy

One good thing with clip on ties if you inadvertantly break into a sweat you can get the tie and shoes off quickly for cooling again :lol:

Don't part time consultalnts get part time sickies as part of the job structure? .... for fishing


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Gee whiz 
whoever started this thread must be ropable by now.hope hes not "hanging" on every word


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have knot stopped smiling since the snoodled num num knot rose and bootlaces and ties entered the fray.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I really wish I was here sooner....all the good puns are taken....


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Jake said:


> I really wish I was here sooner....all the good puns are taken....





tryhard said:


> Its knot to late :shock:


Classic. You guys are so funny. :lol: :lol: Really really funny.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

tryhard said:


> Its knot to late :shock:


Matt as they say

Knotting ventured, knotting gained


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

occy said:


> And as is my want, I want to blame someone else. It's Yakatak's fault.


Pleased to be of service.  
Sorry to hear about your decline back into the work force mate, hope Gatesy can help you with that mid-week paddle idea. Speaking of which, where is Gatesy? havent seen a post from him for a while.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Knotting ventured, knotting gained


Said with a lilting Irish accent of course.... :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, it seems that my knot became somewhat controversial, would you like me to regale you on my complete repertoire of knots? :shock: :shock:

Just kidding  It would knot be for the faint hearted anyway!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

